# Floyd Mayweather Jr. sets exhibition bout against YouTuber Logan Paul



## Nguyen Van Phuoc (Dec 6, 2020)

https://www.espn.com/boxing/story/_...r-jr-sets-exhibition-bout-youtuber-logan-paul (archive)

Floyd Mayweather Jr. sets exhibition bout against YouTuber Logan Paul​Ben Baby​ESPN Staff Writer​
Floyd Mayweather Jr. is heading back to the ring. Sort of.

The retired former boxing champion will wear gloves again Feb. 20 for an exhibition match against YouTube personality Logan Paul, Mayweather announced on his Instagram account Sunday.





Your browser is not able to display this video.




According to the event's webpage, the bout will be streamed as a pay-per-view. The first 1 million buys will cost $24.99, with the price increasing after that threshold is surpassed or the date gets closer. The price jumps to $69.99 starting Feb. 11, which is roughly $5 cheaper than the price for Saturday's bout between unified welterweight champion Errol Spence Jr. and Danny Garcia.

Mayweather and Paul are no strangers to this type of event. Mayweather retired in 2017 after stopping former UFC champion Conor McGregor. The fight, which was McGregor's boxing debut, was sanctioned by the Nevada State Athletic Commission and allowed Mayweather to close his official record at 50-0 with 27 knockouts. Mayweather also fought kickboxer Tenshin Nasukawa on New Year's Eve in 2018 in an exhibition that reportedly netted him $9 million.

In November 2019, Paul fought another YouTube personality named KSI in a six-round bout sanctioned by the Nevada State Athletic Commission and promoted by Matchroom Boxing. KSI won in a split decision.

Logan Paul is the brother of Jake Paul, who most recently knocked out former NBA player Nate Robinson on the undercard of the Mike Tyson-Roy Jones Jr. exhibition Nov. 28. Jake Paul officially has a 2-0 record with two knockouts.


----------



## Toolbox (Dec 6, 2020)

Is this the third or eighth time this was supposed to happen? Or am I mixing up useless internet dramas?


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (Dec 6, 2020)

Put money on Logan so if somehow Mayweather has a heart attack during the match you can make mad bank.
By the end of it, Mayweather will be hanging in the suicide forest.


----------



## Jimmy Durante's Ballsack (Dec 6, 2020)

Floyd Mayweather is going to fucking murder Logan Paul live on pay-per-view and I will be watching.


----------



## Lone MacReady (Dec 6, 2020)

Fighting sports continue to lose credibility, not that boxing had much.


----------



## barbellister (Dec 6, 2020)

oh boy. I wonder if the skill difference will convince floyd to use some of that wifebeater energy on logan paul instead of prancing around the ring like a faggot for fifteen rounds


----------



## The Last Stand (Dec 6, 2020)

Knock some sense into him, Mayweather.


----------



## Ashkechu (Dec 6, 2020)

it should have been MMA.
Same way Mayweather Mcgregor should have been MMA.


----------



## XYZpdq (Dec 6, 2020)

oh no can youtube jimmy stand such an intense bout of metagaming cocksuck dancing around him


----------



## Bland Crumbs (Dec 6, 2020)

Only in America!


----------



## Uncle Warren (Dec 6, 2020)

So we got a guy who wins his fights with big hugs and a Disney boy. This will unironically be the gayest shit to ever happen in boxing.


----------



## SiccDicc (Dec 7, 2020)

I hope this is a bloodbath. I was disappointed that the last internet goofball survived his bout with Uwe Boll.


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Dec 7, 2020)

I'd pay money to see Richard "Lowtax" Kyanka return to the ring, though.  Well, actually, given the shape his spine is in that'd probably just be a snuff film.


----------



## WhoBusTank69 (Dec 7, 2020)

Mayweather games the fight to improve his score and delivers poor showmanship, nothing will happen to Logan Paul. Lots of swinging and dancing with no contact from either side.


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Dec 7, 2020)

Is there a good chance Paul's neck will break


----------



## the new ford bronco (Dec 7, 2020)

I feel like weere entering a wings of icarus situation here,with the sun being the man with a 50-0 record and icarus`s wings being jake pauls skull.


----------



## Tor Lugosi (Dec 7, 2020)

I still remember that boring as fuck Mayweather v. Pacquiao fight being billed as the 'fight of the century'. This will likely be even more boring than that was.


----------



## dollyllama (Dec 8, 2020)

Is Mayweather at least gonna marry him before he hits him like a gentleman?


----------



## Iron Hamster (Dec 8, 2020)

Jimmy Durante's Ballsack said:


> Floyd Mayweather is going to fucking murder Logan Paul live on pay-per-view and I will be watching.


It could be Mancini/Kim duk-koo all over again.


----------



## King's Gambit Accepted (Dec 18, 2020)

I'm still amazed that this fight is getting sanctioned, even as a exhibition. Though Logan will have a pretty big size advantage. Mayweather is like 5'7 and 150 pounds. Logan Paul probably has a good 5-6 inches and 40+ pounds on him. If Logan somehow manages a lucky punch that knocks Mayweather out, it'd be pretty hilarious.



Ashkechu said:


> it should have been MMA.
> Same way Mayweather Mcgregor should have been MMA.


McGregor and even Logan Paul would demolish Mayweather in MMA.


----------



## Homer J. Fong (Dec 19, 2020)

My respect for Logan Paul went up 10 fold after he totally made race baitor piece of shit Jemele Hill look like an idiot after she accused him of being a racist for the sin of knocking out a black man out in a BOXING MATCH.

I'll root for him but I have no doubt that Floyd can still make another technical victory of getting points in via light punches. Mayweather simply never lost a fight because he always fought fighters who lacked the technical proficiency that he has.


----------



## 2021Murder (Dec 19, 2020)

Tor Lugosi said:


> I still remember that boring as fuck Mayweather v. Pacquiao fight being billed as the 'fight of the century'. This will likely be even more boring than that was.


Mayweather is a genius in the ring and perfected defensive boxing every fight of his is boring. Its about going the distance and not taking hits but slowly beating down the opponent. Half his fights go 10 rounds. The other half are from his early career taking out glass cannons. He also doesnt go for good opponents hes perfectly fine saying "i refuse to fight someone that might win" and thats why he waited until manny was sick and out of shape and in need of a payday before accepting a challenge.

Floyd also is the rare boxer that keeps in fighting shape. The only thing that will help Mr Paul is that he has the height and distance to his advantage


----------



## Slimy Time (Dec 19, 2020)

King's Gambit Accepted said:


> I'm still amazed that this fight is getting sanctioned, even as a exhibition. Though Logan will have a pretty big size advantage. Mayweather is like 5'7 and 150 pounds. Logan Paul probably has a good 5-6 inches and 40+ pounds on him. If Logan somehow manages a lucky punch that knocks Mayweather out, it'd be pretty hilarious.


Yeah, and I'll be named God-Emperor of Mankind tomorrow. This is going to be a farce. Easy payday for both of them. It's going to be a exhibition match with very few rounds where Mayweather is going to run around, slip and slide and cruise his way to a UD victory.


----------



## Violent Ken Apologist (Dec 19, 2020)

Slimy Time said:


> Yeah, and I'll be named God-Emperor of Mankind tomorrow. This is going to be a farce. Easy payday for both of them. It's going to be a exhibition match with very few rounds where Mayweather is going to run around, slip and slide and cruise his way to a UD victory.


He should get Pride FC tier roided and hulk out on Mayweather's skinny ass and flatten him, that'd be hilarious.


----------



## XYZpdq (Dec 19, 2020)

King's Gambit Accepted said:


> If Logan somehow manages a lucky punch that knocks Mayweather out, it'd be pretty hilarious.


lol like Prancibald is gonna get close enough to anybody to get punched
he'll just dance around the outermost part of the ring


----------



## Sped Xing (Dec 19, 2020)

When I searched "Blonde twink pummeled by BBC," I didn't mean Black Boxing Champion.


----------



## Kay's Boiled Beef (Jun 6, 2021)

Well that was uneventful


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Jun 6, 2021)

Cardenio said:


> My respect for Logan Paul went up 10 fold after he totally made race baitor piece of shit Jemele Hill look like an idiot after she accused him of being a racist for the sin of knocking out a black man out in a BOXING MATCH.
> 
> I'll root for him but I have no doubt that Floyd can still make another technical victory of getting points in via light punches. Mayweather simply never lost a fight because he always fought fighters who lacked the technical proficiency that he has.


Not gonna pay to watch this shit, but according to this, it sounds like your prediction of Mayweather winning a technical victory was spot on.  Every round so far has been 10-9 Mayweather.








						Floyd Mayweather vs. Logan Paul: Live round-by-round updates
					

Follow Floyd Mayweather vs. Logan Paul live round-by-round updates for their main event showdown Sunday.




					www.mmafighting.com
				




You can kind of see why boxing has lost so much of its popularity to MMA.


----------



## Ita Mori (Jun 7, 2021)

This match was as everyone said it would be. Boring.
It's Floyd being a showman as always, and letting the match go the 8 rounds so Paul can look good but not so good he casts doubt on Floyd.


----------



## Goyaanisqatsi (Jun 7, 2021)

I just don't think Mayweather's power could translate against basically a cruiserweight.

Not like he's ever been much of a knockout artist at his own weight anyway.


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Jun 7, 2021)

well that was the gayest thing that happened this month.


----------



## Slimy Time (Jun 7, 2021)

Boxing fans must be on suicide watch knowing that the public at large only tune in to watch YouTube celebs box retired greats. The absolute state of boxing.


----------



## Fools Idol (Jun 7, 2021)

Slimy Time said:


> Boxing fans must be on suicide watch knowing that the public at large only tune in to watch YouTube celebs box retired greats. The absolute state of boxing.


Boxing has been a fucking joke for years now.


----------



## The Last Stand (Jun 7, 2021)

Kay's Boiled Beef said:


> Well that was uneventful


Well, it IS Pride Month. So, it fits.


----------



## Kosher Snake (Jul 25, 2021)

Slimy Time said:


> Boxing fans must be on suicide watch knowing that the public at large only tune in to watch YouTube celebs box retired greats. The absolute state of boxing.


dont think gayweather qualifies as a "great" but sure


----------

